
Japan’s Sacred Island - lermontov
https://www.archaeology.org/issues/364-2001/features/8232
======
contingencies
In China, the feminine Mahayana Buddhist bodhisattva 觀音 ( _guanyin_ ; a
Sinified Buddhist-derived mythical goddess) is the deity most frequently
worshipped by fisherpeople. Representations of her in China prior to the Song
Dynasty (~1000AD) were masculine, from the male _avalokitesvara_ of Sanskrit
Mahayana Buddhist doctrine of India, specifically सद्धर्मपुण्डरीकसूत्र (蓮華經;
the _Lotus Sutra_ ), which is thought to date to around 100-200AD.

It would be interesting anthropology to compare (particularly premodern) folk
rituals from fishing villages and other frequent seagoing cultures.

------
cs702
"The sheer cliffs of the small island of Okinoshima rise abruptly out of the
sea some 40 miles off the coast of the Japanese island of Kyushu. Okinoshima’s
sole resident is a Shinto priest who serves as the caretaker of small wooden
shrines built among huge boulders on its southern half."

For an instant, I thought the article was referring to Luke Skywalker.

~~~
colmmacc
Skywalker's island was shot at Skellig Michael -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skellig_Michael](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skellig_Michael)
\- an island off the southwest coast of Ireland. The stone huts on the Ireland
are the ancient homes of monks.

